# Sam's work in progress...



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

I'm in the middle of building the man-cave, but here's what I have so far...










Lowes curtains frame it - they are actually navy blue in color 










My ghetto projector home - shelf for it will be put up and the rest of the AV will go in the closet










And yes, that's a white DVD burner in my Qpack - I am duly ashamed!

Now I'm going to paint!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice !!!!

WHat plans do you have to cover that window??? :dontknow:


----------



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

Thanks!

The window/light control issue is tackled in progressively restrictive steps. I have blinds in the window and the dark navy curtains, but when that is not enough I made a "plug",(visible in the top most picture.) 
The plug is made from a piece of foil backed foam board - the backing they put on before they hang siding on houses. The foam is easily cut to size and light.Installation and removal are quick and easy and when not in use, is hidden by the curtains. 
As we are approaching summer, I wanted to keep the option of an open window as electronics do add quite a bit to the heat load in the room.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

ragingsamster said:


> ... when that is not enough I made a "plug",(visible in the top most picture.) The plug is made from a piece of foil backed foam board - the backing they put on before they hang siding on houses. The foam is easily cut to size and light.Installation and removal are quick and easy and when not in use, is hidden by the curtains...


Is that the one that reads "Green ...something???" ... I tought it was part of the wall that wasn't finished :duh:



> ... As we are approaching summer, I wanted to keep the option of an open window as electronics do add quite a bit to the heat load in the room.



Tell me about it ... my room gets really hot after I close the door; my window is covered with a sliding door/panel (if I leave it open, it reflects on the TV). I added a double side vent above the door ... but is not enough. I will start a thread to ask for solutions; but I need to take pictures and a diagram to explain what I have now) :bigsmile:


----------



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

Yah, I begged a piece of of a contractor friend of mine. It ain't pretty, but if no one sees it it's all good!

I've found that when direct sunlight is not an issue, (i.e. in the evening after say 7:00pm, when you are on the east side of the house) you may be able to get away with just curtains without much image degradation. Running a computer with a mid-class graphics card for DVD watching and gaming along with a projector adds a lot of heat to a room. When I relocate all the boxes beside the projector to the room's closet I will be putting in two vents from the closet to a hallway it borders - one at top, one at the bottom 










This should remove a lot of heat load from the room. I also have a ceiling fan, which in this case is counter-productive as it just moves the hot air around.


----------

